# Steel Target Shots



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

OPFS marbls for ammo, Tex small diameter tubes, Raucarls Super Pouch.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

AWESOME master Dgui!!!!

Another epic tale of accuracy. And lovely targets, by the way.

Gotta love that "plink" sound when you hit them with your lightning marbles!!!

The world of slingshot would'nt be the same without you!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Quercusuber said:


> AWESOME master Dgui!!!!
> 
> Another epic tale of accuracy. And lovely targets, by the way.
> 
> ...


Sweet Mercy! So Glad you Like the Plink Sound and so do I.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

dgui said:


> Quercusuber said:
> 
> 
> > AWESOME master Dgui!!!!
> ...


You bet!!


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

awesome shooting master dgui ... seems to me you where whiping those targets !!!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah, that satisfying sound!


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

That's incredible shooting. Wow.


----------



## scottsaywhat (Mar 31, 2013)

man you make me laugh everytime i see one of your videos. you are amazing. i can't believe it is possiable to be that good sir, and very fast to boot!!


----------



## slingingjaymie (Apr 19, 2013)

Quick draw Dgui!

Ever think about working on a twirl when putting that there hog leg back in it's skin?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

slingingjaymie said:


> Quick draw Dgui!
> 
> Ever think about working on a twirl when putting that there hog leg back in it's skin?


Here you go.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

slingingjaymie said:


> Quick draw Dgui!
> 
> Ever think about working on a twirl when putting that there hog leg back in it's skin?


Now here you go.


----------

